# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Old School Betta pugnax

## johannes

Betta pugnax, sg variant 

another case of neglected and forsaken wild betta in sg... 

many do not appreciate this beauty despite the charm it exudes.... hehe 

so enjoy these pictures while they are still ard in sg and hope they survive the future rapid urban development... hope we can maintain this local 
species... 

enjoy...


the pair, mated before, twice, but the male swallowed the eggs, twice...damn...

more...

----------


## johannes

more pics...





enjoy... :Grin:

----------


## willsblee

Have they spawned yet? I would agree that this is one species that is "neglected". It is one of those beautiful fish that beginner can try their hands on.

----------


## johannes

spawned twice but both times the male swallowed  :Crying: ... damn... must wait one more time and see how..

----------


## TanCH

How to differrentiate their sex?

----------


## stormhawk

From memory, I think you sex them via finnage. Then again it was so many years ago that I kept this fish. Expert jumpers.. I lost 3 of them that way. Forgot to secure the tank top and poof, next day 3 crispy fish on the floor.

Good luck with your next spawns Johannes. I haven't seen them in years since the first time I saw them back at the old Choong Sua Aquarium.

----------


## 900801

Hmm from what I remember it's through the caudal fin. The male's tail is rather elongated as compaired to the female. Also the female has less iridescences as compared to the male. How i wish i could own such a beauty like Johannes's pair  :Very Happy:

----------


## TanCH

hmm.. but only large adult specimen have obvious elongated finage right? Not possible to sex them when they are smaller?

----------


## johannes

you can sex them at around 5-6 cm.
male has longer fins and more colourful (more green irids on the cheek and body). caudal is spade-like.
female shorter fins and less colourful, usually showing horizontal bars. caudal is rounded.
i can sex my F1 at 5 cm, the differences were quite obvious.

----------


## bettafantastic

Nice bettas!
Hope next time the father don't swallow the eggs  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

the 3rd and subsequent spawns he did not eat the eggs and i have to separate them in order to stop them from spawning. after a while the pair passed on.. i was rather upset over this at that time.

----------


## oddstamp

Hey Johannes this must be your pugnax measuring over 10 plus cm long which won 2nd place place in the ibc comp few yrs back....indeed a very nice representative of the sg varient (even bigger n darker than most malaysian varients too).

Tanch: to sex can try to bring out the colors first and then use the pointers which Johannes proposed. To add on for younger pugnax they are miniatures of the adults. Body profile of females slopes down more from dorsal to mouth verse male profile from mouth to dorsal is more straight. Caudal is another good method for sexing young pugnax. Just remember male's caudal is lanceloted (pointed edge is thick and long) verse female which is just rounded or pointed (point is not thick and very short, ie too short to have multiple rays inside)

----------


## TanCH

Just to confirm if this is a female b.pugnax. It is around 5cm in length. Hope you guys can help.  :Smile: 

Picture1.jpg
Picture2.jpg

----------


## johannes

yes it looks like a female bro.

----------


## waterfaller1

Gorgeous fish!

----------


## 900801

Just curious are these fishes difficult to keep? Are they difficult to find seems like have't seen this fishes before at the fish shop.

----------


## Lucrado

I found them wild at bukit timah hill there before (with the park ranger) hehe.
very shy fishes!

----------


## stormhawk

@TanCH,

Yes I agree with Johannes. That is a female from the finnage alone. 

This is a poisonous thread on my mind. I must stay away from keeping wild Bettas again.  :Laughing:

----------


## TanCH

Thanks guys. =)

----------


## TanCH

Hi guys, just to share some pictures of my young male b.pugnax. =)

Picture4.jpgPicture3.jpg

----------


## dwarflala

Nice looking pugnax. Wild caught? I simply love their gold rims. Makes them look grand.

----------


## TanCH

Yup. Wild caught. =)

----------


## dwarflala

TAN- sweet... 

Johanes- come bro.. catch rasboras with me!

----------


## Gggold

Nice fishes

----------

